# What the Hell is THIS!!!



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG I've been a bit freaked out, one of my Dubia's has what looks like a willy. I think it's a female one too, Dubia not willy. What is it? Is it something to do with laying? :gasp: It's made me feel a bit sick.


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

looks to me like she is laying a pupae


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Iwantone said:


> OMG I've been a bit freaked out, one of my Dubia's has what looks like a willy. I think it's a female one too, Dubia not willy. What is it? Is it something to do with laying? :gasp: It's made me feel a bit sick.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That's a female thermoregulating/ airing her ootheca which is where the live babies are developing.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's an egg sack - so she's either sticking it out on purpose to air it before they hatch internally, or she's been upset and she's going to drop it (and the babies inside will not make it).


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yuk, I haven't seen that before and I've had them a while. I only opened up the container to give them fresh water crystals. Do they do this often?


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Iwantone said:


> Thanks everyone. Yuk, I haven't seen that before and I've had them a while. I only opened up the container to give them fresh water crystals. Do they do this often?


 
Yes, you should give it lick you might enjoy it haha


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Nigel_wales said:


> Yes, you should give it lick you might enjoy it haha


He can't do that!!! The second he licks something that looks like that on the public threads I think the whole topic would be moved to the adults only section!!!! :devil:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol2: What are you like, I've just choked reading that. It's gross! And I'm a 'she' not a 'he'. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

McToons said:


> He can't do that!!! The second he licks something that looks like that on the public threads I think the whole topic would be moved to the adults only section!!!! :devil:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Iwantone said:


> :lol2: What are you like, I've just choked reading that. It's gross! And I'm a 'she' not a 'he'. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahaha dont lie I bet your doing it right now :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

hahah hmm i recognise the subject of licking, check out the thread, MAGAZINES PMSL


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> :lol2: What are you like, I've just choked reading that. It's gross! And I'm a 'she' not a 'he'. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're a she? Oh sorry...in that case..

If you do lick it....pics please!!!!!! Just try to cut off the bit with the bug though and leave the pink bit with you licking it! Otherwise it'll spoil the effect! :devil:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Now only men would think of comments like those. :lol2: Excuse me while I just go off to be sick!


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

kay&Bert said:


> hahah hmm i recognise the subject of licking, check out the thread, MAGAZINES PMSL


What thread is that lol?



McToons said:


> You're a she? Oh sorry...in that case..
> 
> If you do lick it....pics please!!!!!! Just try to cut off the bit with the bug though and leave the pink bit with you licking it! Otherwise it'll spoil the effect! :devil:


Lmao I'm going no further with this! :whistling2:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

Nigel_wales said:


> What thread is that lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao I'm going no further with this! :whistling2:


the thread titled Magazines
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/710809-magazines.html

pmsl

seems like licking is the subject of today
:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Iwantone said:


> OMG I've been a bit freaked out, one of my Dubia's has what looks like a willy. I think it's a female one too, Dubia not willy. What is it? Is it something to do with laying? :gasp: It's made me feel a bit sick.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


back on topic :whistling2:
Saw two females doing this, this morning and thought they were laying so moved them into my nymph tub (saves me going through the adult tub later and moving them one baby at a time) as i thought they would lay that and then the babies would break out and go on their way, epic fail that i was wrong, hopefully she wasn't too stressed and didn't abort them


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol, yes back on topic. :whistling2:

Oh dear. Have you put them back with the others or left them where they are?


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> back on topic :whistling2:
> Saw two females doing this, this morning and thought they were laying so moved them into my nymph tub (saves me going through the adult tub later and moving them one baby at a time) as i thought they would lay that and then the babies would break out and go on their way, epic fail that i was wrong, hopefully she wasn't too stressed and didn't abort them


 
Spoil sport :Na_Na_Na_Na: haha.

Yea normally if you mess around with them when they are carrying they will abort them. I have a trick for seperating babies from adults.

Get an old washing up bowl and drill loads of holes in it just big enough to seperate the babies from the adults and put them in there and shake into another rub!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Iwantone said:


> Lol, yes back on topic. :whistling2:
> 
> Oh dear. Have you put them back with the others or left them where they are?


I put her back just before i read this thread so she was in the nymph tub for a good 5 hours :bash:
Hopefully she laid them fine in there or has taken them back inside :blush:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

kay&Bert said:


> hahah hmm i recognise the subject of licking, check out the thread, MAGAZINES PMSL


why is it everytime i look at a thread today a licking is involved you are there :hmm:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> why is it everytime i look at a thread today a licking is involved you are there :hmm:


It also appears today that you're looking for threads with licking involved and Kay in them!!! :gasp:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I put her back just before i read this thread so she was in the nymph tub for a good 5 hours :bash:
> Hopefully she laid them fine in there or has taken them back inside :blush:


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Well my thread has given me a good giggle. I'll remember in future not to post pics like that. :lol2:
So hopefully that was something normal although pretty gross.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

McToons said:


> It also appears today that you're looking for threads with licking involved and Kay in them!!! :gasp:


err emm :blush: you got me there, its all kays fault :whistling2:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> err emm :blush: you got me there, its all kays fault :whistling2:


I can actually believe that!!!

You should see some of the stuff she's been pm'ing me!!!!! Really you should see it!!!!! Near made me blush at times!!!!

There's even evidence on the forums of her telling me to check my PM's!!! I'm scared to even look now! :devil:


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol2::lol2:


McToons said:


> I can actually believe that!!!
> 
> You should see some of the stuff she's been pm'ing me!!!!! Really you should see it!!!!! Near made me blush at times!!!!
> 
> There's even evidence on the forums of her telling me to check my PM's!!! I'm scared to even look now! :devil:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

hey im sweet n innocent :halo:
its kirky n mctoons tha are corrupt!


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Don't make me start posting the PM's.

On second thoughts maybe not a good idea thread will get moved to adults only if I did and I don't have access...lol that'd be interesting getting a thread moved to a board and I can't get to it :bash:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

hey i was simply referring to Stamp Licking or Licking an Ice Lolly, its everyone else who took it upon themselves to insight i was referring to anything else:Na_Na_Na_Na:
im sweet and innocent as i said!


----------



## ReptileGuy2008 (Aug 1, 2008)

:roll2:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

kay&Bert said:


> hey i was simply referring to Stamp Licking or Licking an Ice Lolly, its everyone else who took it upon themselves to insight i was referring to anything else:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> im sweet and innocent as i said!


Says the girl that keeps XXX mags for "bathroom reading material", I'm not fooled neither is anyone else!!!

Rumbled you be young Padiwan!!!


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

McToons said:


> Says the girl that keeps XXX mags for "bathroom reading material", I'm not fooled neither is anyone else!!!
> 
> Rumbled you be young Padiwan!!!


 
ah well cant blame a girl for trying really can ya! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Actually in this case I think you can....

Gnite :Na_Na_Na_Na:










(yes that means I get the last word tonight!) : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

McToons said:


> I can actually believe that!!!
> 
> You should see some of the stuff she's been pm'ing me!!!!! Really you should see it!!!!! Near made me blush at times!!!!
> 
> There's even evidence on the forums of her telling me to check my PM's!!! I'm scared to even look now! :devil:


i know iv herd the forum is littered with her pm's :whistling2:




kay&Bert said:


> hey im sweet n innocent :halo:
> its kirky n mctoons tha are corrupt!


ok you got me there i am corrupt but if im going down your coming with me:devil:


dam that dosnt sound right either does it :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

This thread still going lol!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Nigel_wales said:


> This thread still going lol!


Looks like it! :lol2:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

iv just read the threads back! and was giggline me head off 
my excuse is : i was abducted yesterday 

nah i was on a hypo, i found out i am having a baby boy  
so i had the giggles and was rather exciteable


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

just read this thread and :lol2:'ed! that looks so weird!




and congrats!


kay&Bert said:


> nah i was on a hypo, i found out i am having a baby boy


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> just read this thread and :lol2:'ed! that looks so weird!


It doesn't look normal for sure. :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

kay&Bert said:


> iv just read the threads back! and was giggline me head off
> my excuse is : i was abducted yesterday
> 
> nah i was on a hypo, i found out i am having a baby boy
> so i had the giggles and was rather exciteable


And congrats. :thumb:


----------

